
Show HN: Remindr.co – SMS and Email Meeting Reminder SaaS for Small Businesses - remindr_co
https://remindr.co/?referrer=hn_1
======
remindr_co
A small project that I built in my free time. It is currently free and
available in closed beta. It's B2B and meant to be the cheap, easy to use
option for small businesses like restaurants, nail salons, personal trainers,
barbers, real estate agents, independent car mechanics, tech sales scheduling
customer calls, ect. Anyone that books client/customer appointments and wants
to avoid no-shows. It also comes with text message appointment confirmation.

Please give me feedback on all the things!

